# 4.0 ranger hell ya



## 84chevyC10 (Jul 29, 2003)

does ne1 else know how fast the 4.0 rangers are? weak top but takeoff is damn good. my first was a ranger and i still got it 187,000+ and still strong. my parents went in with me and got it because they said it was a small truck and wouldnt go fast, well its not a killer but many times i ate up v6 stangs with it. but if i were to buy another small truck, definatly ranger is where id put my money.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.

They are a pretty stout package.Good rear end gearing,and trans ratios are well matched to the motor.They had a bad reputation for reliability in the early years of the 4.0L (head gaskets,etc),but now they have most of the bugs worked out.

If you get a loaded ext cab,4X4,auto,with big tires,then they start to get a little weak on power.The smaller,lighter trucks were much faster.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The HP rating on the new ones is approximately 210hp. I have the 3.0 and I know that the governor kicks in on most of the newer rangers at anywhere from 85 to 95 MPH. Welcome to the site if you need more Ranger information a good place to get it would be at www.rangerpowersports.com. They have lots of posts about power ratings and race results from the 4.0 Rangers. As for this site im sure that you will find it quite knowledgeable as to the ins and outs of plowing and the plow itself 

Jay


----------



## 84chevyC10 (Jul 29, 2003)

ya i have a single cab, 2 wheel drive, manual trans


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That truck must be pretty hard to keep the tires planted,as they are very light in the rear.

Jay - I tried to follow the link you posted,but it won't display a page,or loads very,very slowly.After a min or two,I gave up.Is it normally like that ?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Jay - the link works now,looks like they are doing a lot of server work,which would explain the problem.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes sorry Chris I failed to mention that they are revamping things over there.


Jay


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep!

Had a '92 Ranger Sport (not sure what made it a "sport") regular cab, 4.0, 5 speed, 2 wheel drive. That thing was fun! Went through tires pretty quick on that thing, but I was also only 19 or 20 back then. Ah...the good ol' days...

I think the only problem I had with it was that it was USELESS during the winter!

-Tim


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That's OK Jay,your forgiven.


----------



## duke ranger (Sep 4, 2003)

I have A 2001 Ford ranger 4x4, does it make for a good plowing truck? I want to get into plowing for some extra $$ but not exactly sure where to start and found this. So Im hopin you guys can help me.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Duke if you still have a warranty in effect don't do it its not worth voiding your warranty over. 


Jay


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Duke your ranger can plow with a 7ft snowplow. Your warranty will be voided over it though. i know curtis and western make a mount for your truck.

pumpkin:


----------



## duke ranger (Sep 4, 2003)

That would have been the next question is whether it would void it or not. Thanks guys.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I believe it states it right in the owners manual.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

ford wont warrenty anything with a plow unless it has a front straight axel which means you have a f350


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Had a 96 Ford ranger with a 4.0, super cab 4x4 stick.Wouldnt consider it a fast vehicle.Thought about plowing with it but basically the truck would've fallen apart.That truck is good for messig around in the snow and mud.I would never consider or recommend putting a plow on any veicle unle it is a 250,2500, or higher.Anything beneath that would fall apart or you will really give the vehicle a beating.

Also keep in mind, a Ranger has the same frame as an Explorer, there is nothing heavy duty about it.Plowing puts alot of stress on the frame and that truck is totally not designed to plow.Read your owners manual, it will say not recommened for snow plowing.Basically a ranger is considered a cehicle wuith a truck like body, it technically is not a truck, same goes with the F-150 and 1500 series vehicles.Unless the suspesion and leaf springs are beefed up.

As far as you beating a 6 cylinder mustang, that particular mustang is very slow to begin with.I think it has like 150 hp.Dont get me wrong, Rangers do have some spunk to them and are great when playing around in the mud.I'd just would have second thoughts on plowing with it.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Did you know that when automobile companies judge the hp of the vehicle it is from the hp at the flywheel?By the time it reaches the rear wheels it is awhole let less then what you are getting.On any vehicle.Unless you put in on a dyno you will never know the true hp your vehicle has.Remeber Hp is judgeed at the fly wheel, not at the rear wheels, when you buy a new vehicle.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

i had a 2001 ranger ext cab 4x4 with the 4.0. i did not consider it a fast vehicle at all. out of the hole it was pretty bad 30- 70 it was ok, but if youre looking to race by a car, if youre looking to plow by a truck, the ranger falls in the middle and is neither. a loaded ranger will come in sticker for about $25k now for that price tag you can get a f250 which will plow all day. the 250 stock has a 10 mile an hour faster speed because of the govenor if you want to race too.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

My stock Honda Civic keeps up even with a 4.0 Ranger. They are both 2001 and both are stock besides a K&N filter. Thats not sayingt much. My Civic is good transportation. BUt it is not fast!!!! Minivans and Dodge Rams beat me all the time. I think its funny how slow my car is, and it keeps right up with the Ranger with the 4.0. Oh, and by the way, the Rangers a goverened at 89 mph, so you better hope the race isn't more than a block long or you will idle down whether you want to or not.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

My Ranger was never governed, well at least I think it wasnt.Had my Ranger up to 105 on I-95 in Ga.Neede to get to Florida faster' LOL.My brother in law once hook his computer up to my Ranger and the computer said I red lined it, what ever that means.I think he said it mean I in so many words abused it???

I did have alot of fun in the mud....


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

We had a lot of fun in the mud too. My best friends 2001 Ranger Edge 4x4 4.0 liter was goverened at 89 mph.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My Ranger is governed at approximately 90 mph. So it pretty much tops out at cruising speed LOL. It definitely is totally underpowered the 3.slow, I mean 3.0, engine is a real slug.


Jay


----------

